
3D engine entirely made of MS Excel formulae - TonnyGaric
https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/CBel/20180213/308549/3D_engine_entirely_made_of_MS_Excel_formulae__Enjoy_this_Doomxls_file_.php
======
CO-VAX
Already posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16394828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16394828)

